# US sim cards for iPhone



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

So I'm thinking about unlocking my iPhone 3G on the 31st. I'll be in the states when this happens for a couple of weeks (hopefully basking in the Florida sun) and was thinking of picking up a sim card to use in the iPhone while there.

Any suggestions on how to go about doing this? Do I get a pay as you go phone and take the sim card out and toss the phone? Can I just get a sim card from one of carriers in the US for the iPhone with data? Any option would of course have to be pay as you go, since I'm only there for a short while at a time. What about data?

Anyone doing this with their 1st Gen iPhone or have thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Well you first you have to be able to unlock your iPhone 3G. Have you developed the software to do this yet?


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

No but the Dev team has and is releasing it on the 31st of December, 2008.

My questions were more geared towards sim cards rather than unlocking. Let's say theoretically if I had an unlocked iPhone on...Dec 31 and I were in the USA. What's the best way to get a sim card for an unlocked (theoretically of course) iPhone with or without data?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Pay as you go and without data. Data requires a contract as far as I know.


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

Go to a Target, Wallmart or Best Buy and buy the cheapest AT&T GoPhone, usually $20.00.The phone comes with a sim card and has $10.00 worth of minutes on the sim card, activate phone by making a phone call or you can activate on AT&T website, add minutes as needed by credit card. This method worked for me last March when I was in California for the month and was a lot cheaper then paying roaming fees from Rogers.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks. 

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## 3weddings (Sep 13, 2008)

JkEw said:


> Go to a Target, Wallmart or Best Buy and buy the cheapest AT&T GoPhone, usually $20.00.The phone comes with a sim card and has $10.00 worth of minutes on the sim card, activate phone by making a phone call or you can activate on AT&T website, add minutes as needed by credit card. This method worked for me last March when I was in California for the month and was a lot cheaper then paying roaming fees from Rogers.


Hi everyone....just needing a little clarification. 
At this time, one cannot use their Rogers iPhone 3g on the AT&T network?

Thank you!


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

That is correct!

Once the unlock gets released, presumably on New Years eve, you can take your jailbroken iPhone and unlock it. Once you've done this, you can use your iPhone on any 3G network.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

l84toff said:


> That is correct!
> 
> Once the unlock gets released, presumably on New Years eve, you can take your jailbroken iPhone and unlock it, *assuming that the initial version of the unlock actually works (which is a very dicey proposition)*. Once you've done this, you can use your iPhone on any 3G network.


There, I fixed that for you.


----------



## 3weddings (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks guys!!

off to look for an affordable phone for dh while in Texas


----------



## Delroy666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Is there any way to do this WITH data? The GPS and web search capabilities of the phone are especially useful when traveling, so it would be nice to have pay-as-you-go data as well as voice.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Delroy666 said:


> Is there any way to do this WITH data? The GPS and web search capabilities of the phone are especially useful when traveling, so it would be nice to have pay-as-you-go data as well as voice.


I've never seen that. It would be nice to buy some pay as you go data. 

However, as I said previously we need to see an unlock available for iPhone 3G before you can even ponder this...


So where is the unlock?


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

How to Unlock an iPhone 3G using yellowsn0w

There, that wasn't so hard! There's even a handy instruction manual. The only thing that's missing is your iPhone and a few mouse clicks...

I'm confused how you didn't know about this...even though it was advertised as coming out on the 31st and I think I might have mentioned it in an earlier post...


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

I would like to hear how others are doing with this Unlock program. With it installed, I get disconnected in a few seconds when I make a call (on Rogers). Perhaps this hack only works well with a foreign SIM on a different network - while you are in home base, you should remove the hack.

Let us know how you have faired with this Unlock (and with which version - I noticed they have 0.95 now which I haven't tried - yet).


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Delroy666 said:


> Is there any way to do this WITH data? The GPS and web search capabilities of the phone are especially useful when traveling, so it would be nice to have pay-as-you-go data as well as voice.


I think there is an app that allows you to use T Mobiles data, but you may need a plan.


----------



## htdub (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm going to pickup a goPhone prepaid sim this weekend, i've noticed that gophone has a 100mb for $20 option now on at&T, i'll post back if it works on my unlocked iphone


----------



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

Please do. I am heading down to Florida in 3 weeks and am debating whether to unlock my phone or just turn off the data And take it from Rogers


----------



## BobF4321 (Mar 11, 2008)

diveman said:


> Please do. I am heading down to Florida in 3 weeks and am debating whether to unlock my phone or just turn off the data And take it from Rogers


I read somewhere that Rogers had an undocumented iPhone U.S. data roaming plan, so I called them before my recent trip south and added it... it works fine and should only cost me about $40 for the 3 weeks I was away (don't have the bill yet). The plan costs $10/month plus $1/MB of usage.


----------



## custo (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi,

I was wondering how people's experiments with the secret rogers data plan and the gophone worked.

I'll be heading to New York city for 6 weeks this summer for work and was hoping to take my iPhone with me.

From what I've read in this post and on the forum I know that I can unlock my Iphone (though I'm yet to do so) and then use it on At&t or any other provider by buying a pay-as-you-go card.

I would then have to either be able to block data usage (so as to not get raped with roaming charges) or find some way to get a US data plan for the 6 weeks I'm there.

My phone is on FIDO and is a 3G iphone.

Any advice or information on how your previous attempts worked out would be much appreciated.

Cheers


----------

